# Oracle Java VM for Linux exits with "Killed: 9", code 137



## igoro (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello,

I've downloaded Oracle JDK 6/7 for Linux and it works fine on my 8.1-RELEASE except the way it exits:

```
$ java -version; echo; javac -version; echo -e "\n$?"
java version "1.6.0_31"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_31-b04)
Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 20.6-b01, mixed mode)

javac 1.6.0_31
Killed: 9

137
```

Java programs I use work without issues, but exit code doesn't allow to normally use programs like build tools due to success cannot be determined.

I've not found any explanation of that. Do you know what's wrong here? Is there any chance for FreeBSD to normally use Oracle JVM via Linuxulator? Unfortunately, in my case OpenJDK is not an option.

Thanks in advance for any tip.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2012)

java/jdk16 doesn't work?


----------



## igoro (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for your attention, it works but it's patch set #4 as I understand, and what about JDK 7?


----------

